

New Billmonk Feature: Debt Shuffling - adamdoupe
http://billmonk.wordpress.com/2007/08/24/debt-shuffling/

======
aston
I'm surprised this wasn't a feature right out of the gate. The uncool part is
the potentially large checks certain people may have to bear in order to make
things work.

~~~
adamdoupe
Yeah, I was just testing this out with my housemates. There's three of us, so
this eliminated one check but causes me to write a huge check that I don't
have the money for. Interesting nonetheless.

